

Woloks - twhy

Woloks is a messenger that is helping Ugandans send free sms messages. Its an app that has proven to be very effective where whatsapp cant help. Forexample, If you want to send a message to afriend but they are offline, woloks always comes in. What i wanted to know is do people on this site join discussions about startups in Africa?
======
twhy
Great

